# Hello Everyone



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

My name is Eleftheria and I recently found on the street an almost 2 year old lovely cat with one crippled foot. I took him in and he has been part of my life for the last couple of weeks. During that period he had to have his foot cut off unfortunately - the doctor tried to mend it but told me that the cat's bones were so damaged he had nowhere to attach the mending stuff, take some after-the-operation medication which caused some stomach upset to him and now we have been dealing with vomiting and diarrhea, those things coming and going. We take every day as it comes. 

I have been quite worried about my little cat and that is why I joined this forum. I would like to get advice on health issues and talk with other cat owners who will definitely have invaluable information to share with me. Talking about one's problems with other people is always helpful and that is why I joined here. I am a novice cat owner and would like to do the best I can for my kitty.

Thanks!

This is Zachary:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't forget to sign the rules, and post again! We'll be happy to have you with us!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to catforum. Zachary is a lovely boy


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

People who take care of disabled cats should be immediately elevated to premium members


----------



## AJP (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi newbie, from newbie


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Zachary is adorable! :luv


----------



## mojave (Jul 22, 2010)

*Nice to Meet You*

I hope you enjoy this site and that your little cat's health is soon improved.


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Thanks for all your kind comments and everything!!!!! I am so happy I joined the forum!!!!!! (and yes, I am Greek)

Best wishes,

eleftheria


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

What a cutie! Hopefully he recovers quickly and the vomiting and diarrhea clear up soon.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

What a sad happening for Zachary. I wish him best in his recovery! :]


----------



## eleftheria (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone indeed!!!!!! You all are wonderful!

Best wishes,

eleftheria


----------

